
How Google is pushing you to vote for Bernie Sanders - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/09/how-google-is-pushing-you-to-vote-for-bernie-sanders/
======
kuro-kuris
The way they measure positive and negative politicians is flawed. Republican
candidates seem more controversial due to a different political culture
compared to Democrats (there is no one as divisive as Trump for example).

